# Calamanus worms treatment



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

Found red worms coming out of the anus of a fish I brought home a few weeks ago. Another one has them and I lost the first one yesterday.

Before this my tank was super healthy and has been running for many years.... I only lost fish due to old age. 

Treated with food soaked in metronizadole today, as that's the only meds I have on hand at the moment. 

I know I treated for this years ago and ordered a drug I couldn't get anywhere else from one of Bc aquaria member.... Of course I don't recall who it was or what the name of the drug was. I just recall covering the tank so light wouldn't shin on it. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Metro won't do it.
Levimasole and it was Patrick. Mykiss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Panacur will stun the worm, allowing your fish to pass it. Then if you hydroclean the substrate immediately after you'll catch a lot of the little worms. Also, while dosing copper is somewhat ineffective due to the worms resistance to the metal, it will kill off any copepods in your system, which the worms use in their reproductive life cycle, thus preventing further from being born.


----------

